# Android version 5.1



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi All
I have just bought a new android phone Version 5.1 and it will not let me download any apps when I try to do it I am getting error code

ERR_UNKNOWN_URL_SCHEME.

How can I put this right I have just replaced a phone with Version 4.2.2 and did not get this problem.

Thanks
Norman


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

What is the brand/model of phone do you have?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Android and the play store are currently the bain of my existence.

Try clearing the play store cache on your phone:

Settings --> Storage & USB --> Apps --> Google Play Store --> Clear Cache.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi
It is a HyRich android 5.1 3G smart phone, yes sorry one of the Chinese phones but I had my last one for 4 years and it was brilliant still working but has a cracked screen so that is why I have this one.

I only use my phone for emails texting and messaging and getting on the internet so much better to have the apps.


----------



## norman1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Finally set it up yesterday after a struggle and then turned it on this morning utter chaos lost all my email information and would not log on to the internet again.

Bought phone through Amazon so returned as faulty. :facepalm:


----------



## kavin1022 (Feb 14, 2017)

For anyone that have this problem in the future, a temporary solution would be to install the apk. You can get safe, signed ones from apkmirror.com


----------

